# Cdn Peacekeepers injured in Eritrea



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Harwood, Steve" <SHarwood@karmax.com>* on *Tue, 20 Mar 2001 08:19:12 -0500*
This message is in MIME format. Since your mail reader does not understand
this format, some or all of this message may not be legible.
Three Cdn Peacekeepers injured in Eritrea
 http://www.slam.ca/TorontoNews/ts.ts-03-20-0018.html 
-
CONFIDENTIALITY NOTE:  This message contains information which may be
privileged, confidential or exempt or prohibited from disclosure under
applicable law.  If the reader of this message is not the intended
recipient, or the employee or agent responsible for delivering the message
to the intended recipient, you are hereby NOTIFIED that any dissemination,
distribution, retention, archiving or copying of this message and/or the
contents thereof is strictly prohibited.  If you have received this message
in error or in contravention of the above, please notify the sender
immediately by return e-mail.
Cdn Peacekeepers injured in Eritrea
Three Cdn Peacekeepers injured in Eritrea
 http://www.slam.ca/TorontoNews/ts.ts-03-20-0018.html 
-
CONFIDENTIALITY NOTE: This message contains information which may be privileged, 
confidential or exempt or prohibited from disclosure under applicable 
law. If the reader of this message is not the intended recipient, 
or the employee or agent responsible for delivering the message to the 
intended recipient, you are hereby NOTIFIED that any dissemination, 
distribution, retention, archiving or copying of this message and/or 
the contents thereof is strictly prohibited. If you have received 
this message in error or in contravention of the above, please notify 
the sender immediately by return e-mail.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------

